# Teamzugang bei Aquatic-Baits



## Hering 58 (29. Mai 2019)

Glückwunsch Julia und alles Gute.


----------



## Rannebert (30. Mai 2019)

Pressemeldung?
Liest das niemand vorher Korrektur?

Ich bin trunken, aber so mag ich die deutsche Sprache langsam nicht mehr leiden!

Egal: Glückwunsch! Hauptsache noch mal Hintern gezeigt!


----------



## Casso (31. Mai 2019)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Julia und viel Spaß mit deinen Aufgaben. 

Und Rannebert, der Text ist doch in Ordnung und authentisch. Vielleicht den ein oder anderen grammatikalischen Flüchtigkeitsfehler aber alles in allem trotzdem lesbar und verständlich. Auch ohne eine Abneigung gegen die deutsche Sprache aufzubauen. Es muss nicht jeder so schwadronieren wie einige ältere Zeitgenossen die meinen, andere mit ihrem begabtem Wortschatz imponieren zu müssen. Nicht die Worte machen einen Mensch erst sympathisch. 

Und gegen das Hintern-Foto kannst du nun wirklich nichts haben. Das geht etliche Male schlimmer und hier finde ich es vollkommen in Ordnung. Zumal sie praktisch als eine Art Abschied der Vorstellung in den Bulli steigt. Als ob man sich sonst über nichts beschweren kann.


----------



## thanatos (3. Juni 2019)

sch... .  drauf - ob Genitiv oder Dativ ist doch pillepalle
du bist von vorn und von hinten eine schöne Frau und ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß und Erfolg
mit Deinem neuen Team


----------

